# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  knife help

## turner nz

looking at one knife that will do everything well maybe a svord 870BB ? my knife knowledge is lacking all suggestions welcome

Svord Main Menu

----------


## veitnamcam

Im pretty happy with my zedteq  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Just putting it out there!

----------


## R93

If you want a good knife that will last you forever and do everything, I would get hold of John Worthington, a member here.
He has made me a knife that has lasted thousands of uses and it should get thousands more.
I fuss over it more than I do any other bit of gear I have. 
I am usless at sharpening knives in general, but I manage to keep his one good enough to shave with.

----------


## Raging Bull

> looking at one knife that will do everything well maybe a svord 870BB ? my knife knowledge is lacking all suggestions welcome
> 
> Svord Main Menu


The steel is good quality and will hold its edge well.  The shape is personal preference so I can't really comment on it. 

Get a good quality knife like any of the above and with a little care it will last a lifetime.

----------


## Tentman

I don't really like the 870 shape unless you happened to be doing a lot of pighunting, and even then a long straight length of blade is not all that usefull, often I'd find myself wanting a seperate skinning knife with an 870 style of blade.


For general work see my knife in this thread http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...html#post36229 - you won't get another one of these but there are several similar shapes around including a Zedtech - While I haven't hung up as many sheep as a full time farmer might have I can still hold my own with any of my high country manager friends in that game, and my knife has ben provided for a pattern for them at least twice.

Sometime when I have a few spare $$ I'm going to get a new blade patterned off it myself, and will try to refine the shape to ever so slightly soften the transition from the heel to tip (some call this the "belly area of the blade) 

Here is a picture of one that has very good blade shape, although I don't like the overall execution

Knife Anatomy, Parts, Names by Jay Fisher

----------


## Dougie

Well I've got a Sog "Field Pup" - thought it was pretty sweet looking, Cam thinks maybe it's not so great  :Sad:  very soft blade, dulls easy.

----------


## Spudattack

Kershaw Antelope Hunter II Knife - Black ONLY | Trade Me

I use one of these for general purpose and skinning, not an ideal pig sticker but great for most jobs, good sturdy blade and holds a good edge. The drop point is good for skinning, kershaw very underrated here but fantastic knives!

----------


## 7mmsaum

Mercator.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Thats not a knife!!!



This is a knife :Grin:

----------


## mattdw

I've got a Gerber Big Rock Camp Knife, thick strong blade and I'm amazed how well it keeps its edge. Better than other Gerbers I've used ◔_◔

----------


## turner nz

thanks for the advice  guys still doing research and understanding alot more, think i'm going to go for a smaller folding knife for small game etc like a buck 110 or gerber Metolius as you can pick them up from ebay cheap as chips, also what are the rules of importing knives as i read something about blade having to be 10cm or more ? may have read it wrong, on another note no idea what fixed blade knife to get yet but thanks tentman for the insight on the drop point style as not into pig hunting so dont need a straight blade. advice very much appreciated guys keep it coming

----------


## Dougie

Importing on your person is a little different than unaccompanied, but still no butterfly knives or flick blades. You need an import order for a double bladed knife (like a pig sticker). Someone else here will know a bit more  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Raging Bull

Buck Hunter 110 would see you right, my favourite knife.  Have used in on Sambar, Red, Fallow, Rabbits, Peacocks, Pheasants, Ducks... etc.  

Mine was given to me by my grandfather who found it while Salmon fishing down south many moons ago.

----------


## turner nz

yeah think i'll get a 110 to start me off then look at something bigger later just wondering if i'll have any issues importing a 110 as the rules say you can import Any knife (excluding folding pocket knife with blade less than 10cm) that is designed for easy concealment on the body, or has a double-edged blade designed for stabbing/throwing, or
Any knife known as urban skinner, black eagle, terminator, black dagger or throwing knife. so looks like i'm 5mm short of being able to bring one in ? 

Can I bring knives into New Zealand? | New Zealand Police

BUCK 110 FOLDING HUNTER KNIFE 420HC BLADE BRASS BOLSTERS ~NEW FB~ | eBay

----------


## Dougie

Dude you can get an import order for pretty much anything, unfortunately I have not done it from the civi side of things lol I'm trying to have a look for you now. Customs website isn't very easy....grrrr I know there will be forms somewhere.....

*edit*
Beh I'm giving up for now, maybe even try ringing customs and asking how you can raise an import order. No doubt you'll also have to contact the police most likely.

----------


## Raging Bull

You shouldn't have any problems with customs, I now plenty of people who have bought knives off ebay.  Go for it.

----------


## turner nz

sweet thanks dougie for doing some research and think i will just do that, might go buy it now  :Grin:

----------


## moonhunt

Genuine Mercator for bung holes gutting etc...and back up knife
Mercator Pocket knife | Trade Me
Then your sheath knife... i like the carbon steel,i have a few Svord knives,the economy boning knife is a good all rounder

----------


## TeRei

Really many knives what ever shape will do the trick if it has the correct edge and is properly maintained. Seriously suggest you look at Scary Sharp - Constant Angle Sharpening System for a really smart idea for sharpening.Why? because I went over saw Geoff and bought a kit. Just about had a few accidents at home because our knives inside are reasonably surgical now.

----------

